# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Καθαρισμος αλατων απο αντισταση θερμοσιφωνα - πλυντηριου κλπ ?

## radiomario

κυριοι , πως βγαζουμε τα αλατα που εχει πανω η αντισταση απο θερμοσιφωνα - πλυντηριο κλπ ?  δοκιμασα με ζεστο ξυδι + αλατι αλλα δεν ειδα κ τρομερο αποτελεσμα , υπαρχει καποιο υλικο ? κατι που να εχει αμεσα αποτελεσματα κ βεβαια να το εχετε δοκιμασει κ μεινατε ευχαριστημενοι απο το αποτελεσμα . ευχαριστω  :Confused1:

----------


## 347

αφού την αφαίρεσης από τον θερμοσιφονa,τροφοδοτησε την με ένα καλώδιο με 220v αφησε την να ζεσταθεί καλά και μετά (αφού την έχεις αποσύνδεση από το δίκτυο) με ένα κατσαβίδι ξύσε τα άλατα

----------


## xrhstosmp

αν αφαιρεσεις την αντισταση απο οποιαδηποτε συσκευη...εχεις κανει το 99% της δουλειας.την αντικαθιστας με κοστος το πολυ 15ευρω και εχεις καινουρια συσκευη.ποιο πολλα θα δωσεις στα λαδια και στα ξυδια

----------


## leosedf

Ζεστό νερό και κιτρικό οξύ (ξινό από το σούπερ μάρκετ) είναι αρκετό και κάνει γρήγορα δουλειά αλλά όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω τα παιδιά καλύτερα να την αντικαταστήσεις αφού την έβγαλες.

----------


## radiomario

> Ζεστό νερό και κιτρικό οξύ (ξινό από το σούπερ μάρκετ) είναι αρκετό και κάνει γρήγορα δουλειά αλλά όπως είπαν και πιο πάνω τα παιδιά καλύτερα να την αντικαταστήσεις αφού την έβγαλες.



το δοκιμασα κ εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια , ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  :Smile:

----------

